# Hiiiiiiilfe!!!!



## sunflower (16. Mai 2003)

Mein Rad is wech!!!
Hat irgendsoein Arsch geklaut! Hat wohl wenig Sinn, da was zu zu schreiben, das Ding kann ich wohl ad acta legen. Aber vielleicht fällt ja irgendjemanden doch was auf!
Mein Süßer war ein Steppenwolf Taiga, LX, Judy SL, matt-schwarz, Modell 2002. Ist mir heute in Erlangen an der Uni geknackt worden.
Wie gesagt, auftauchen wird's wohl nicht mehr, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Und da das Rad hier nicht sonderlich häufig ist, fällt es vielleicht (falls es überhaupt hier noch irgendwie in der Nähe ist, was ich nicht glaube) jemandem ins Auge.

Ciao, Yvonne


----------



## Bikerroman (16. Mai 2003)

mein Beileid hast du !
Werd die Augen offen halten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2003)

Hi Sunflower,
Jetzt versteh ich erst was Du beim gehen heute in der Vecchia gemeint hast,
Ich würde mal nachfragen ob das Bike nicht über die Hausratversicherung (falls vorhanden) versichert ist.
Mir ist das auch schon mal passiert und die Hausrat hat gezahlt.
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Mai 2003)

moin sunflower!!

mich dem tom in seiner aussage anschliess.hatte dieses jahr das gleiche ärgernis.wenn dein rad in der hausrat mit drinnen ist sollte das kein problem sein.war ja sicher abgesperrt und tagsüber wars auch noch.musst den diebstahl anzeigen und in meinem fall musste ich eine bestätigung vom fundamt mitschicken.
also bei mir hat die versicherung anstandslos bezahlt.

für erlangen zum radeln würde ich dir eh son altes klapperdings empfehlen.bekommste billigst auf dem fundamt.

toi toi toi !!!!


gruß beelzi


----------



## duderino (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo!
Ich arbeite in Erlangen im Freilauf. Vielleicht ist der Dieb ja so doof und schaut mal bei uns im Laden oder in der Werkstatt vorbei... Werde die Augen auf jeden Fall mal offen halten.
Gruß!
Dirk


----------



## nurichdarf (17. Mai 2003)

@ sunflower 

Du solltest bei sowas auch immer die Rahmennummer mit posten. Nicht dass es beim Freilauf in der Werkstatt umsonst zu "Tumulten" kommt.  

Zudem kann der Mech immer einen Blick auf die Rahmennummer werfen, wenn sich ein verdächtiges Steppenwolf zu ihnen verirrt. 
u


----------



## sunflower (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo ihr!

Angezeigt ist es schon. Nur gestern war niemand mehr von der Hausrat zu erreichen. Kann das erst am Montag klären. Ich hoffe mal auf was Positives, bin nämlich ziemlich down wegen dem Müll!
Als Nachtrag hier noch die Rahmennummer: 1 Tao76 (weiß nur nicht wirklich, ob das ne 'Null' oder ein 'O' sein soll...), RH 52.
Vielleicht war's ja echt ein dämlicher Dieb und rährt mit dem durch die Gegend! Was ich allerdings nicht denke... Aber wenn ich so einen erwische, dann Gnade ihm Gott (oder was weiß ich was für die Atheisten unter uns... ;-) )!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Mai 2003)

hi yvonne!!

prima das du deine R# geposted hast.gib aber doch mal zusätzlich Bj., farbe und ausstattung an,das ist sicher hilfreich.

TAO in der R#. das ist ja dann ein 28" crossrad.



gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

ich hab die R# auch mal einigie mir bekannte Händer weitergegeben... gibt von der Karre ein Bild????

Kopf hoch...

Alex/Alti


----------



## sunflower (22. Mai 2003)

@Beelze
Augen auf! Hab ich doch schon alles hingeschrieben! 

@altitude
Fotos hab ich, nur keinen Scanner! Du kommst doch nächste Woche zum Matrix-Meeting?! Da kann ich ja eins mitbringen... Wenn's hülft...


----------



## Rootboy (22. Mai 2003)

Mist  Bikeklau ist schon hart...
zwo Kumpels haben sie neulich auch zwei Bikes in Erl. geklaut ein Giant ARC Freerider und noch nen weisses Funworksdualbike mit ner Judy drinn.

Am besten du Postest so schnell wie möglich mal nen Bild vom Bike (kann ja auch aus dem Netz sein) und irgendwelche offensichtliche Merkmale die wo man schneller sieht als ne Namenrummer an der Ampel zb. irgendwelche besonderen Barends, Sättel oder Kratzer.
Weil ist halt doof sich ne Rahmennummer zu merken  bzw. an der Ampel den Verdächtigen zu  fragen: ey kannst du mal dein Bike umdrehen ich will deine Rahmennummer sehen.

so denn viel Glück das des Teil wieder auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (22. Mai 2003)

aaaaaaah ich depp !!

stimmt steht ganz oben.ich bin schon ganz aug und ohr


gruß alex


----------



## onkeldoktor (22. Mai 2003)

Jo, da werd ich doch auch mal gucken nach dem Rad.

Mit was für nem Schloss hattest du das eigentlich gesichert? Bügel oder Spirale? Ich wollt mir mal ein neues holen.. vielleicht dann doch lieber nen Bügelschloss... 

Und vor welchem Institut war das denn? 

Und noch ein kleiner Trost: nem Kumpel ham sie auch mal ein Rad geklaut, das ham wir dann aber 3 Wochen später mit nem neuen Schloss vor nem anderen Haus stehen sehen. Das war ein Spass sag ich dir


----------



## sunflower (22. Mai 2003)

Das Ding wurde in den vier Monaten, in denen ich es mein eigen nennen durfte, sorgsam gepflegt. Da sind keine Kratzer dran, die auffällig wären. Keine Barends, alles pur. Okay, n Tacx Flaschenhalter war dran, ne Klingel (wie peinlich, aber irgendwie muss man ja die Omas aus dem Weg bringen), Halterung für's Schloß an der Sattelstütze. Alles nicht wirklich charakteristisch!
Pic hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden (zumindest nicht in schwarz)

@onkeldoktor
Am Biologikum an den überdachten Ständern. Man kann mir wohl vorwerfen, daß es 'nur' mit nem Kabel angeschlossen war. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß die in der Uni-Stoßzeit zwischen 10 und 12 mir dem Bolzenschneider oder Gott-weiß-was anrücken!
Hatte schonmal früher eins geklaut gekriegt, daß ist auch wieder aufgetaucht, weil's dem Depp wohl zu schwer wurde. Mit Schloß drum fährt sich's schlecht!


----------

